# "Surefire presents " magazine



## xochi (Dec 2, 2004)

*\"Surefire presents \" magazine*

Hey, I thought some of you might like to know if you haven't already seen it , but , there is a magazine that's like a gun magazine (that's what I thought it was until I started seeing surefire lights on just about every gun in the mag) called "Surefire Presents : Tactical ... something or other" sorry I forget what the title was but it was in the magazine section with the gun mags at my local grocery store (Publix in Cumming, Ga). Just thought you might be interested.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: \"Surefire presents \" magazine*

It's a Combat Tactics special from Guns&Ammo. The third I believe.
Perhaps one of the better ways to find out some more of the more important work SureFire does (WeaponLights).

Al


----------



## LaVaDog (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: \"Surefire presents \" magazine*

Just picked up my version today! I have all three. Al, do you know if this is going to be an ongoing run?


----------



## Size15's (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: \"Surefire presents \" magazine*

It _*is*_ on going!


----------



## dano (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: \"Surefire presents \" magazine*

The first one was good, the second o.k. The third (current issue) is geared more towards firearms, with less emphasis on lights and tactics in general. I like the photos, Ichiro rocks!

-dan


----------

